# SDRA64.EXE, LOWSEC, & it's downloader



## WarlockLord (Mar 20, 2009)

Once of my clients got a lot of infection from some site he visited. I got rid of almost everything using a combination of ComboFix, Malwarebytes, SAS, and Spybot. 

I can delete sdra64.exe, lowsec, and any of the .tmp files associated with them by killing their handles in the winlogon.exe. The problem is, as soon as I connect to the Internet, netstat shows me that it is connecting to 218.93.205.19, and after a few seconds, sdra64.exe, lowsec, and a few .tmp files are all back, and the security center notifier tells me win firewall is turned off.

A scan after this happens tells me that win firewall exception is added for winlogon.exe, so something tells me winlogon.exe is infected. I have checked all the GPExtension and Notify reg entries but nothing seems awry.

I will post my hijackthis log in my next post, but please help, this PC has been on my bench for 3 days and the customer is getting mad.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 20, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:08:47 PM, on 3/20/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\GSC 2.00\GSClient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
E:\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=...ly=http://mail.live.com/default.aspx&id=64855
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GSC] C:\Program Files\GSC 2.00\GSClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV03.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4CCA4E80-9259-11D9-AC6E-444553544200} (FixController Control) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPInstallMgr_v01_6.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {D0C0F75C-683A-4390-A791-1ACFD5599AB8} (Oberon Flash Game Host) - http://games.myspace.com/Gameshell/GameHost/1.0/OberonGameHost.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - http://myspace.oberon-media.com/gam...c/online/diner_dash/en/DinerDash.1.0.0.80.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 10006 bytes


----------

